# Sage Touch baskets



## Crippy (Sep 30, 2017)

I setup my mums new machine but struggling to get anything over 16g in the double basket.

Once the coffee is in the basket and then try to use the razor tool there is always too much and i have to remove some.

After ive pulled the shot the puck is generally messy and sticks to the showerscreen. Ive read that people dose 18g but just cant see how thats possible. Really at a loss here.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I assume it's a Barista Touch.

Sounds like you might not tamping hard enough. A light tamp is 10kg.

What beans are you using and where did you get them from?


----------



## Crippy (Sep 30, 2017)

ajohn said:


> I assume it's a Barista Touch.
> 
> Sounds like you might not tamping hard enough. A light tamp is 10kg.
> 
> What beans are you using and where did you get them from?


 Yeah its a touch.

Im pretty sure im tamping adequately. Have a Silvia myself and never had a problem at all like this.

Beans are from Crafthouse. Brazilian Sitio Cachoeirinha

This is with 16g too so couldn't imagine trying with 18g.


----------



## crowlies (Sep 16, 2011)

Crippy said:


> I setup my mums new machine but struggling to get anything over 16g in the double basket.
> Once the coffee is in the basket and then try to use the razor tool there is always too much and i have to remove some.
> After ive pulled the shot the puck is generally messy and sticks to the showerscreen. Ive read that people dose 18g but just cant see how thats possible. Really at a loss here.


And you are using the razer tool after tamping right?? Maybe just how you wrote it, wasnt clear







... Though Tbh I never need to use razer.... Bit of a gimmick imho.


----------



## Crippy (Sep 30, 2017)

crowlies said:


> And you are using the razer tool after tamping right?? Maybe just how you wrote it, wasnt clear   ... Though Tbh I never need to use razer.... Bit of a gimmick imho.


 Yes after tamping. I thought i would give it a bash but, as you said it is a gimmick as i weigh the coffee out and single dose.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I used the razor a lot especially when tuning. If all machines had one I wouldn't need to post how to do a coin test.

Strange. My recollection is that 16g was about the minimum in the double - where the puck started getting rather wet.

Daft idea - sure it's not the scales?


----------



## Crippy (Sep 30, 2017)

ajohn said:


> I used the razor a lot especially when tuning. If all machines had one I wouldn't need to post how to do a coin test.
> 
> Strange. My recollection is that 16g was about the minimum in the double - where the puck started getting rather wet.
> 
> Daft idea - sure it's not the scales?


 I did think it could be that or maybe grinder retention. Will have to go through it thoroughly again. If i still have the same problem i'll try a video my attempts


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If you are weighing beans in on it the grinder will take a while to settle down from new and clean. Also if using the timer. The burrs also appear to run in a bit going on a new one that was fitted to my Barista Express. A bit clumpy. Not a machine fault. It ran for a while with a loose central burr down to me - then the adjustment didn't work correctly any more.

They compact some grinds in the chamber and once that has happened they are ok. When weighing in some bean chips collect on top of the burrs. Once that has settled I found they would hold to close to 0.1g. However they are used I found no need to purge. The compacted stuff just stops there. Change beans and there may be a bit of carry over in one shot.

Maximum dose. Some others found this. Working from the razor and 1/2g at a time. Puck sticks at some point. Another 1/2g and it doesn't. The overload has little effect on grinder setting. More does increasingly.


----------

